# Furry Link



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

As with my penchant for furriness, I have drawn Link from Legend Of Zelda, completely by hand, without any computer graphics or rendering. It took me about 3-4 hours with the outline, and I'm thinking about sticking him as my avatar, instead of copying Jay Naylor art for once. I drew him a while back now, and I thought if I'd scan it and post it, I could get the general feeling about it. I'd like to know what sanoblue, gameboy13 and Rydian think about it.
It's not my usual art style, but I thought I'd try my hand at manga. This is the turnout!


----------



## prowler (Jul 19, 2010)

That doesn'tlook likeLinkbut you can draw better than methat's fo' sure


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks,

prowler_

It's Link

But he's furry.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 19, 2010)

Aaah so kawaii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~! Can I hug him?


----------



## jan777 (Jul 19, 2010)

pic from google seacrh.

THIS is Furry Link. LOLJK.

you draw better than me too. whenever i try something like this, i end up with stick people.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 19, 2010)

@jan777: Oeeeh he looks scary, but why do I think he's cute too O.o. But I wanna hug him too, can I?
Btw stick people are awesome too, stick figures on crack~!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2010)

I think he looks really cute! :3


Any specific species?


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 19, 2010)

Very cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but cant help think he needs something besides not to be on graphing paper lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I think he looks really cute! :3
> 
> 
> Any specific species?
> ...


"Meh. Inspiration comes at the weirdest moments..."


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Kawaii desu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice drawing...wish i could draw


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Kawaii desu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The 'temp needs a like button.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 19, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite glad i asked than...

He does look very cute. I want a wolf/cat Link of my very own to hug and to squeeze and to call "Link".


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 19, 2010)

I approve, your artwork is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And since I was wondering, is he supposed to be a specific species?


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> I approve, your artwork is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> tuddy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, now I feel like an idiot for skim-reading the thread.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

Me likey!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

I know. Note the gloves. Very indimidating, but cute-that's the effect I was going for.



			
				gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Me likey!


The furball speaks the truth.

stupid computer playing up - sorry, wrong button.


*_Posts merged_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 19, 2010)

He has transparent hair?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I will make a cel-shaded version of this in GIMP later for the lulz.


----------



## Goli (Jul 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> He has transparent hair?


This x ?.
I don't understand when this happens in anime or related media.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I think I will make a cel-shaded version of this in GIMP later for the lulz.
> Well...the whole point of the watermark was to stop people doing things like that. But if you want, do that - but don't put it as your avatar. Just do it for laughs.
> 
> 
> ...


No, his hair isn't transparent. It's because I was drawing it on graph paper, and since when a light source is shining in a particular direction, that happens.


----------



## Goli (Jul 19, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The eyes, his hair is transparent.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a way to show that the eyes show through the individual strands of hair without having to draw 500 strands of hair.

Anyways, I like it, keep it, and don't ever change to something else generic. X3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's a way to show that the eyes show through the individual strands of hair without having to draw 500 strands of hair.
> 
> Anyways, I like it, keep it, and don't ever change to something else generic. X3


Yes, that's it. Thanks Rydian, just the explanation I was going for.


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

I like it as it is to...it's manga style, so that's what happens


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm a Furry Link - a 'Fink' perhaps ??

Good drawing though


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2010)

hope you dont mind

i decided to jooz it up

the watermark got it the way (not blured on purpose, just what that sort of effect does to the pic)

this way only for lulz, please no one steal for avatar etc


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> hope you dont mind
> 
> i decided to jooz it up
> 
> ...


Grr... I *do* mind, and you shouldn't have done that, even though I think it looks mighty nice. Can you add a watermark to my name on the bottom right of the pic, so people don't go stealing, or even edit it out. I'm kinda picky with my art.
*Shit! Deleted my whole non-yiffy art collection in one click! Help me recover them, someone!*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i added a red one in middle

soz, it was only for lulz

+ lightened it as it seemed a bit dark


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks.


----------



## sprogurt (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> *Shit! Deleted my whole non-yiffy art collection in one click! Help me recover them, someone!*



XD In one click? unless they were sitting nicely in the recylcing bin i want to know how the hell you did it in one click.
Removable media normally has a hidden file called "TRASH100" iirc but first you have to enable view hidden folders and files.
If it's on your harddrive then the more you do (save, etc) the less chance you will have of getting it back as it'll more likely be saved over.
I haven't done it for a while so i can't tell you a good program to use but just do 5 minuites of googling and you should come up with some software that'll recover your files, good luck! and I hope this helped! 
(Oh btw I'd recommend putting your art online such as on photobucket, etc. You don't have to show people your art ((I don't think)) and you can access it from multiple places. I have a few actually, online portfolio, drawings for imageboards and stuff for family and friends each have to be private)
Keep up the good art!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> *Shit! Deleted my whole non-yiffy art collection in one click! Help me recover them, someone!*



But the yiffy stuff is still okay, right? I fail to see the problem.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 20, 2010)

That drawing is amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I Know.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 20, 2010)

That picture scares me in a lot of ways.
But gotta admit - that's a pretty sick drawing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> That picture scares me in a lot of ways.
> But gotta admit - that's a pretty sick drawing.


I know. Not my normal style either.


----------

